# Need help with a CPT code



## MOSS1 (Jan 16, 2011)

My doctor says "We then took injections from the right femoral which showed severe occlusion of the rt femoral and iliac system with near occlusion of the origin of the rt iliac as well as what appears to be occlusion of the lt iliac system with collateral filling.  We then removed the sheath and pressure was applied."  This is after a LHC, CORS, and LVA.  Patient is non-medicare.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## jtuominen (Jan 17, 2011)

Because your physician identifies that his extremity injections found severe femoral/iliac disease I believe you have the diagnoses you need to support medical necessity of an extremity study in addition to your heart cath code. But in order to code it though, you/we need to know, the access point and location(s) of the catheter during the extremity injection(s) taken to perform the angiography.


----------



## MOSS1 (Jan 17, 2011)

The access point was the right femoral artery.


----------



## jtuominen (Jan 18, 2011)

If your report relates that an angioraphic study was performed within the aorta (usually in the aorta at the bifucation) to image the legs, and findings are provided for both the right and left legs, then you have the information you need to bill a 36200-59 and 75716-59 in addition to your heart catheterization code.


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 18, 2011)

I disagree. You can't bill code 36200 with a heart cath. This is included in the work of the heart cath codes.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## jtuominen (Jan 19, 2011)

Jessica is right, my mistake 36200 is a 0 edit with 93458, so bill only the 75716-59.


----------

